# Big Bang Backgammon



## bstanley (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi!

I am using the Hoyle Puzzle & Board Games product on a MackBook Pro

with 4GB of memory and plenty of hard drive spaces.  The Mac is running

OS X Leopard ver 10.5.8 with all current updates installed.

The problem I am having is that the Big Bang Backgammon game will no

longer start up an run.  The Icon appears on the Doc, but it just goes 

away after about 5 seconds or so.  It never opens a window.

I have unstalled and re-installed the Hoyle game package but that did not

solve the problem. 


Anyone have an idea of how to fix this?


----------

